# What scale length do you want on a seven or eight string guitar??



## mestizo_g (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everybody 

i have a question on your favorite scale lengths, I am currently in a project trying to make 7 and 8 strings and i need to know what is more comfortable on the 7 is it a 25.5 or 26.5 or 27 and same thing on the eight instead of 28.125.

thank you 
mestizo guitars


----------



## mdebo (Feb 28, 2011)

Basically, it all depends on how nimble your hands are and how far you want to (or how fast you can) move your hand up and down the guitar...shorter scales have smaller fret spacings and longer scales have larger fret spacings. Larger fret spacings usually work better for those with bigger hands/fingers, but a lot of people with smaller hands prefer them too. Its all a personal preference in tone and feel. Also, longer scales tend to have deeper tones, as well as the strings are more "pliable". This is what I have experienced in playing. Its all in your preference. I hope that helps


----------



## espman (Feb 28, 2011)

My personal favorite for 7's is 26.5", for 8's I see no reason not to go multiscale, although I realise that that is a bitch to make.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 1, 2011)

I have large hands so I find extended scales very easy to play. If I were to get a 7, I think I'd want a 27" or maybe a 28" scale. For an 8 string I reckon 30" scale. 
Nevertheless I still find both 24.75 and 25.5 comfortable.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just bought a 27" and its awesome, i love the scale length.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends entirely what is comfortable to your hands. For me, even 30" is perfectly comfortable. 
As for scale length on individual guitars, I don't think it has anything to do with amount of strings. Just what you want to tune to.
My preferences from current experience:
low B: 26.5
low G/F#: 28
low E: 30


----------



## ShreddyDjents (Mar 1, 2011)

It depends on how big your hand is, your hands flexibility on different scales, and the tunings you plan to use on the guitar.


----------



## mestizo_g (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you everybody for the advice I am trying to find out what would be the best scales for 7 and 8 strings. I'm trying to make my own company with good wood and neckwork with agile-like prices all from peru where some of the best wood comes from in the world. thank you i hope they will come out next year


----------



## ShreddyDjents (Mar 1, 2011)

mestizo_g said:


> thank you everybody for the advice I am trying to find out what would be the best scales for 7 and 8 strings. I'm trying to make my own company with good wood and neckwork with agile-like prices all from peru where some of the best wood comes from in the world. thank you i hope they will come out next year


Definitely looking forward to hearing from you about this! I always love to experiment with custom made guitars.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm currently waiting on a semi-custom Agile Intrepid Pro 8-string with a 25.5" scale length....


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Woah woah woah, when/where/how the hell did you order a semi-custom Intrepid??!!

Was this last year's deal or something??


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 2, 2011)

i have large hands and i love playing my 30" baritone scale with that snappy piano sound and its P-90s mucho secksi. My 25.5 7 still gets love too.

i would have to say my fave overall is 28.125 a happy middle ground.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 2, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> ^^Woah woah woah, when/where/how the hell did you order a semi-custom Intrepid??!!
> 
> Was this last year's deal or something??



Semi-custom shop opens for about a month when Kurt is getting ready to place orders. Normally there's a thread or two here noting that it's open, and you can also sign up for the Rondo Music email list, which will guarantee you get notified. 

I like my 28.625" Intrepid Pro dual with ebony fretboard, but have wanted a shorter scale length like on my FM-408. I picked the scale length, ebony board and got EMG actives as well. I figure I'll swap in the Treble Bass Concentric and pickup pan controls fairly soon after it arrives....


----------



## Goatfork (Mar 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Semi-custom shop opens for about a month when Kurt is getting ready to place orders.




How often does the semi-custom shop actually open? Is it an annual thing or is it every couple of months or so?


----------



## espman (Mar 2, 2011)

TheGhunther said:


> How often does the semi-custom shop actually open? Is it an annual thing or is it every couple of months or so?


From what I've seen, its pretty random. Your best bet would be to e-mail Kurt and ask.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm currently waiting on a semi=custom 27" inch intrepid instead of the usually 28.625"!


----------



## Gameboypdc (Mar 2, 2011)

30" scale or more is better imo. The longer the length the easier it is to tune lower with decent tension. This is just my opinion though.

Cheers!
Gus


----------



## Dunloper (Mar 2, 2011)

What about A standard tuning for a seven string? What would be the best scale length for that?


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 2, 2011)

Dunloper said:


> What about A standard tuning for a seven string? What would be the best scale length for that?



I would say 27"
Can't go wrong with 28 5/8" though.


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

mestizo_g said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> i have a question on your favorite scale lengths, I am currently in a project trying to make 7 and 8 strings and i need to know what is more comfortable on the 7 is it a 25.5 or 26.5 or 27 and same thing on the eight instead of 28.125.
> 
> ...


25.5" is most comfortable for me. I have a 6,7, and 8 in that scale. Yes, an 8- ESP FM 408 has the Strat scale. That is good for F standard with 74 on bottom. Trust me. If you need more tension/thicker string it's because you're garbage and need to practice more. Not you you, just generalizing.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 7, 2011)

mestizo_g said:


> thank you everybody for the advice I am trying to find out what would be the best scales for 7 and 8 strings. I'm trying to make my own company with good wood and neckwork with agile-like prices all from peru where some of the best wood comes from in the world. thank you i hope they will come out next year


 congrats on your goals for your own company! Best of luck. Looking forward to the products.


----------



## Joospocks (Mar 9, 2011)

I have no problems getting around on long-ish scale guitars, like my friend's 29" scale (I think) danelectro baritone. I wonder if there are issues with the high e string on 30" scale 8s? It seems like multi-scale construction would make a lot of sense for 8+ strings. I've never played any 8 string though, so I can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## Facebones (Mar 26, 2011)

For a 7 string 26.5-27" scale. 8 string, 28" or multiscale.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd say 30" is perfect for 8's from my own experience, it's my favorite scale length by far. (I wish more companies made 30" 7 or 8 strings! )


----------



## Exist (Apr 15, 2011)

Would a 26.5" scale and a 27" scale on an 8 string be a huge difference for tuning down to the low E?


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 15, 2011)

Unless your hands are dinky tiny things, they will not be there determining factor on scale length. At most on a guitar with a long scale you are playing what 1.5-2 frets down? a 27 is like 1 fret down from a 25.5. Might make a bit of difference at the nut but it quickly becomes a moot point. 

What changes with scale length is the response of the strings and the timbre of the instrument more than anything.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think people use .080" gauge strings for an E on 27" usually, and the same gauge for F on a 26.5". I personally use a .070 for anything between F# and D on my 30"!  (Or lower even)
Really any scale length will work for any tuning but they'll all need different gauge strings and will have a real different sound when compared to eachother. It's a preference thing!


----------



## Herrick (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have the biggest hands but it's difficult for me to play 5-string major barre chords above the 6th or 7th fret on a 24.75 and 25.5 scale length. So...I think 27" might be nice for Herrick but I've never played one before.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 16, 2011)

Herrick, then you wouldn't be able to play a major barre chord from 7-8, You should work on stretching your hands, Petrucci's Rock Discipline has some good exercises for that.


----------

